# NYU Directors MFA 2009



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everybody,

As NYU starts to make decisions as to their incoming class, I though it was a good idea to start this thread so that there would be no confusion about which program people are talking about.

Maybe a little back story on me. I applied to this program last year and was waitlisted until the school year started...the agony! After Last summer I decided to move from Boston to NY in order to be closer to the action and work for a television production company. Also, I am currently the Media director for a charity called Pencils of Promise which raises money to build pre-schools in Laos ( I would love to do this full time, but sadly I must pay the bills somehow)

 I applied again this year and I was interviewed on March 9th (I thought that it went pretty well, or at the very least I wasn't nervous and felt reasonably confident which is definitely the most you can ask for in situations like that). Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

good luck, luke. seems like you're doing some interesting work. i interviewed on feb. 26, so it's been awhile. thanks for starting the thread. waiting impatiently...


----------



## Eloise (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah great! I'm glad you specified... when I set up the other discussion topic I hoped that people applying for the MFA director's course would contribute... so here we are, relocated! 

I interviewed March 3rd... feel very nervous now!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

eloise and luke (while we're waiting) - what did you think of the NYU interview and are you waiting on other schools?


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

Bombshell,

I applied to Columbia as well and didn't get any response. I didn't get a response last year either so I'm guessing that I'm just not their kind of student. Obviously, I'm disappointed in not getting an interview (why else would I have applied), but NYU has always been my first choice, so I'm excited about the prospect of at least having a chance there. 

The interview is kind of blur to me now. I felt good walking out, but of course that emotion has been replaced by an applicants "revisionist" view of the interview history. The asked me what I had been doing over the past year, what kind of job I had, and what my boss was like. Then they asked about films I had been inspired by recently. It felt like they were adapting the questions to what I was saying. For instance when I told them about my boss, they said "ok, now take that boss character and tell us what the most dramatic thing that could happen to him based on his personality". There were a couple of questions like that, like "ok, tell us a story about that, but with this restriction". I thought I adapted pretty well. Then again, when I replay it in my mind, the distortion is tangible.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah, i thought the story questions were difficult but challenged me in a good way. plus, i think they know they are putting us on the spot - a couple of times they said, 'i know we're throwing out a softball here.' very nice people, all of them. did you interview with three? mostly, i think just being yourself is the best bet which i'm sure you did. and i hope you get in this year since it's a dream of yours. i'm waiting to see what happens with both schools and also applying to city college as a back-up plan (it's cheap). how are you planning on working it out financially (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

Bombshell,

Yeah I interviewed with three people. From what I've gathered Mr. Tintori (the president) is present at every interview, and the other two faculty members are rotated. I appreciate the kind words, and I hope we all get in (hahah, at least I can dream). In terms of affording it, I'm thinking about it a couple of ways: 1st I'm going to apply for as many grants and scholarships as I can, 2nd I have a part time freelance writing gig that I can do from my apartment that will at least give me some spending money and wont completely suck up my time like a normal part time job would. 3rd. Im going to live with a ton of roommates to cut living costs (ive done some research, and its definitely possible to pay 1000/month and live in the village if you have 4-5 roommates- and this will definitely save me a couple grand per year). 4th and probably most important, I'm not going to worry myself to death if I have to take on some debt. This is an investment in my education which I think is a very strong one. I'm not expecting to be making millions of dollars right out of grad school, but I will pay it back eventually and the prospect of being a student again makes me shake in my boots its so exciting.


----------



## Eloise (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there both of you... Seems like we all had pretty similar interview experiences. I had three people in mine - but not exactly confident that it went the right way. I was asked to describe a man on a street that had caught my eye... and then make up a story about him. Don't think that went too well. Apart from that it was pretty much ok.
I'm applying to two other schools in London if I don't get in to NYU.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

luke - haha. i see we're thinking alike. i might sublet my apt in brooklyn and couchsurf my way through my first year. that's if i don't get any money. plus work, of course. i work as a comment moderator for huffpost, so that can be done anywhere. scholarships are tough to get your first year i understand. any luck for you? i also think of this as an investment. loans don't bother me. how long have you been out of undergrad?

eloise - i wish you the best of luck as well. what's your first choice? i'm sure you were fine - again, they seemed to be very understanding and down-to-earth.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

I graduated in 2006. How about you guys?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

'99! so i REALLY can't wait.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 17, 2009)

I was getting confused too, so IÂ´m glad you started this thread Lukejoseph!

I had my interview on the 6 th of March, and compared to my interview last year it went well.
There are of course some things I would change if I could, but it doesnÂ´t really work that way!
I interviewed with 3 people as well, John Tintori - very nice man - and an african american woman - canÂ´t remember her name - and a male director - canÂ´t remember his name either. The male director actually mentioned the film I submitted, and said that he thought it was very strong and that he really liked it, which surprised me, because last year John started the interview by telling me, that we would not at all talk about the pieces I had submitted. So I got a little confidence going from the beginning of the interview this year - but who knows what will happen! 
They were all three quite nice and in a good mood - maybe because I was one of the last to interview ; - )

I have a master in architecture and live in Copenhagen, but I really really really want to live in New York and make films. 
Not sure what to do with the financing, but will start really worrying if IÂ´m lucky enough to actually get in!


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 17, 2009)

Copenhagengirl,

Do you have a link to your video. I would love to see it if its online.


----------



## color soup (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm glad that there is finally a definitive NYU thread going on.  There seem to be a hundred different variations of the phrasing floating around.
I interviewed March 4th with John Tintori, Sheril Antonio, and Mick Casale who were all very nice people.  It was evident that they were playing roles, trying to make me as uncomfortable as possible.  I made the nervous mistake of starting off with "I have a strong sense of humor and I try to integrate it in my writing as much as possible" and from then on it was like Prove It, Prove It, Prove It.  But other than that, I thing it went pretty well; I keep saying that I feel 75% good about it.
Does anyone feel like they just plain nailed it?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 18, 2009)

color - what i find funny is that these are "Graduate Film School" threads so there should be, i dunno, graduate film school discussions? hmmmmmm. your interview self-review made me laugh because i usually set myself up like that, too.  i'm sure you passed with flying color soup.

i felt really good about my interview; as far as nailing it, sure, but it's more about if your personality came through, if you were yourself. even if i feel 100% great about it, they might not have, which means i'm not the person they're looking for.

i did feel that a big theme in my interview was why i want to come back now since i'm older and have some experience. they kept asking my that.


----------



## jackjesus (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there,
I interview with Tisch on Feb. 26. Did any of you interview with other schools besides NYU? If so, how did it go? What is your top choice? I applied to numerous schools and so far have only interviewed with Tisch NYC and Tisch Asia, both of which were similar experiences.


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 18, 2009)

jackjesus,

I applied to Columbia as well as NYU. I didnt get an interview with Columbia. NYU has always been my first choice. Best of luck to you. According to last years posts those that got into NYU will be hearing in the next couple of days. My toes are crossed


----------



## jackjesus (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Luke,
I have an interview with Columbia on Friday. NYU is still my first choice, but that may change after visiting Columbia. I also interview with Tisch Asia ( not too impressed ) and next week I have an interview with the AFI. Still, New York is where I want to be.


----------



## color soup (Mar 18, 2009)

JackJesus-
You must have been one of the first to interview for NYU, that date was so early!  I interviewed with both of them last week and they were entirely different experiences.  You'll find Columbia's to be far more personal and relaxed.  I think it's all summarized by the seating arrangement- Whereas NYU's was at a board room table overlooking Broadway like a scene from the Dark Knight and I was at a six foot distance from them, Columbia's was on these low sunk chairs in a little office and I was at a foot and a half distance.  It was also much more conversational.  I'm not sure which I prefer though, because NYU's was a challenge which made it a different brand of fun.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 19, 2009)

anyone else drifting towards insanity? My misery loves company


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in!!! Susan just called! Said they were sending official paperwork out and should be getting it next week. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats bombshellfimls!!!! I am so excited for you!!!

Now I am really stressing....haven't heard anything yet for me!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

NZ - hope you get in. hope we all do!


----------



## NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

I was ok a few minutes ago but now I am really starting to panic! 

Has anyone else heard?


----------



## Luke joseph (Mar 19, 2009)

Bombshell,

CONGRATS!!!! that is so awesome, you must be on top of the world. This is definitely something to be proud of.


NZ, no word yet, im eating my fingernails with you. Just hold on tight...best of luck


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks Luke! i'm tied to my computer at work and waiting for 5pm! hey guys i didn't want to make you more anxious, but posted because i would have wanted to know... so hope i didn't make it worse. use the force, Luke...


----------



## Eloise (Mar 19, 2009)

AH!!! I just found out I got in!!! Cannot wait to meet you in September bombshellfilms... 
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE!!!!


----------



## NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Luke! Best of luck to you too!


----------



## NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Even though hearing the news makes me really really really nervous - I truly appreciate you all posting! It at least gives me and the folks who are still waiting some kind of time frame to go by.


----------



## NZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Eloise!!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

NZ - oh, good. eloise, CONGRATS.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats bombshellfilms and eloise!

I just turned on my computer and there was an email from Susan asking me to call her - so I did just now but she of course wasnÂ´t in the office! 
Not quite sure what to make of it...?

Good luck to all...


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

copen! that's good news!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 19, 2009)

I would like to think so!

IÂ´m just wondering why she didnÂ´t just call me??

God I hope itÂ´s good news...


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

mmm... maybe the time change? she'll call you. i'm guessing they're not calling people who didn't get in. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice rational way of putting it... ;-)

At this point IÂ´m not thinking clearly so thanks....


----------



## color soup (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations you guys!  I am happy for you but this certainly raises the stakes.  When did you all interview?  I'm guessing they'll be calling people over a week or something...


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

soup - i interviewed way back when... feb. 26... copen - i'm tellin you, you're good. if i'm wrong i owe you a plane ticket to new york.


----------



## color soup (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Bombshell.  Small panic attack.  I'm back.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 19, 2009)

color - have a glass of wine with me. and listen to aretha. seriously. aretha always helps.


----------



## Eloise (Mar 19, 2009)

Definitely copenhagengirl - I bet you are in. That is exactly how S.C. got in touch with me... fingers crossed!


----------



## color soup (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooooooooh ****.  So I just remembered that Susan Carnival called my parents' place about the interview last month so I called their phone and checked their voicemail and evidently she called me at 3.  How can I possibly sleep now?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 20, 2009)

hopefully, you got some sleep, color. that's great news!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 20, 2009)

bombshell - I will definitely take you up on that plane ticket offer if IÂ´m not in! 

color - I felt the same way last night! Now itÂ´s just past noon here in Copenhagen, and I have to wait till at least 3 in the afternoon to call Susan...


----------



## color soup (Mar 20, 2009)

haha I'm so sorry copen, that would kill me. Thank God for Melatonin because I did eventually get to sleep but now Ms Carnival won't answer. Of course. 
If you all get in or are already in, is this where you're going?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 20, 2009)

hey color - i'm sure you're stressing. be strong! 

as to the decision - maybe i'm being a little dramatic, but i don't think we should post our decisions until all offers come in. i read horror stories about twitter and facebook and even though we have aliases, i think we should all be careful and respectful of the schools' processes. 

at least until i make a decision and tell whichever school, i'll keep it to myself. 

what do you guys think?


----------



## NZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Color - have you been in contact with SC? 

I'm sure it is good news!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I got in!!! Jubiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!
(danish expression of joy!)

Just talked to Susan and she was incredebly nice!

ItÂ´s early evening here in copenhagen and I am going out for cocktails!!!

Best of luck to those who are still waiting...


----------



## NZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Copenhagengirl - That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## color soup (Mar 20, 2009)

Woohoo!  I talked to SC this morning and I got in as well.  I've just had to call 500 people until getting around to posting.  Congrats Copen, as well!  Jubi!!!
Bombshell, that's true- I hadn't thought about it like that.  I guess in the process I sort of exposed my own decision, though.  Hmmm. 
Whatever.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 20, 2009)

Super congratulations to Copenhagengirl!  I've seen you around these parts for a while and I know this isn't your first time applying so super way to go!


----------



## NZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if there is still hope for those of us who have not been called...

(sigh) I think I'll start preparing my 2010 application this weekend.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 20, 2009)

congrats color - i knew it! and copen as well! hey color, re: decision, just want us all to be happy and get what want! all right, i'm in DC now - everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats color! Jubiiii!!!

Suzako - thanks!

Still best of luck to those still waiting - remember to never give up - I am living proof of that!


----------



## jesster (Mar 23, 2009)

hey copenhagen,

when did you have your interview?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Mar 23, 2009)

jesster - I had my interview on the 6th of March.


----------



## brighteyes (Mar 23, 2009)

For all those accepted, firstly congrats! And secondly, when did you have to let them know by that you were accepted for those of us on waitlist?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 7, 2009)

hey anyone get their fin aid pack yet?


----------



## NZ (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm sure it is too soon to ask this but here I go...

Has anyone on the waiting list been contacted?


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 22, 2009)

bombshellfilms - fin aid packet as in final aid packet? I am an international student, so IÂ´m not sure if this works differently for me. I was offered a scholarship of 10.000 dollar per year to pay for some of the tuition. The rest of my expences I will have to find from different private funds, loans, my father and so on... Also I have a littlebit left from the danish state support for students. But I am wondering if I can find the money, especially because I need to apply for a visa, and in order to get one, I need to show already now that I have a substantial amount of the total costs. So IÂ´m trying to still believe it is possible - but IÂ´m not sure...


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by copenhagengirl:
> bombshellfilms - fin aid packet as in final aid packet? I am an international student, so IÂ´m not sure if this works differently for me. I was offered a scholarship of 10.000 dollar per year to pay for some of the tuition. The rest of my expences I will have to find from different private funds, loans, my father and so on... Also I have a littlebit left from the danish state support for students. But I am wondering if I can find the money, especially because I need to apply for a visa, and in order to get one, I need to show already now that I have a substantial amount of the total costs. So IÂ´m trying to still believe it is possible - but IÂ´m not sure...



hey copen. yes, i meant financial aid packet although it might be different for international students. here, we get the acceptance/scholarship offer and then we get another packet with info on work study, loans, etc.

it is a struggle to find the money (i am on the prowl, too), but i believe you can do it. you've come this far and they believe in you enough to give you 10,000 per year. you still have the summer to gather the funding. 

is there a deadline for the visa? 

perhaps you should call the financial aid office at NYU and talk to them about your situation. see if they have any pointers. 

have you talked to the danish state support? what are your options there? 

what's your situation with your father? can he give you a short-term loan to show the visa office that you have the money so you can buy some time to find it and then give it back to your dad?

here's the thing. don't take no for an answer. promise yourself you are going and find a way. let me know if i can do anything for you on this end.


----------



## color soup (Apr 22, 2009)

Did it just end up being us three who were accepted?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 23, 2009)

really? not sure. i think there were a few more, but i haven't looked. found this on wikipedia, though: "The MFA program in film directing accepts only 5% of applicants for an annual incoming class of 36 students." so it's a small program.


----------



## copenhagengirl (Apr 25, 2009)

bombshell - just got a grant from a private funding organization here in Denmark of 13.300 dollar so I am off to a good start! And my father more or less agreed to at least put up his money as security, which is enough I think. I am still looking into that whole visa deal and all the rules...


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 25, 2009)

what great news copenhagen! keep pushing; it'll happen. very happy for you!


----------



## bombshellfilms (May 5, 2009)

hey folks. wanted to connect with those who are definitely going to NYU this fall. here's my email: ingrid.jungermann@gmail.com. i'll be gone for the summer but maybe we can all get together in new york before class starts.


----------



## Ed Wallace (May 6, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/vid...e-manifeste_creation


----------



## color soup (May 7, 2009)

the same goes for me, as well.  I would love to meet people beforehand.  I wont be in New York until later in the summer, but either way- it will be good to make friends early.
my emails, crogerspictures@hotmail.com


----------



## bombshellfilms (May 7, 2009)

ed - i take it that's spam?

color - sounds great. i'll be in touch. maybe it can be around orientation. have a great summer!


----------



## copenhagengirl (May 29, 2009)

color and bomb:

My email is tine@thomasen.dk

I will probably be coming to NY late August - and I would be more than happy to meet up, since I know absolutely no one there!

I keep getting these emails on NYU housing, and from my perspective the offers are quite expensive - I am hoping to find something less expensive - shouldnÂ´t that be possible??


----------



## jesster (May 29, 2009)

Hey copenhagen, colorsoup, and bombshell! Sorry it took me so long-

I'm going to NYU too! I'm going late August, looking for housing right now through Craigslist but I believe some of these apartments are scams so be careful if you use that site.

Lookin forward to seeing you guys soon!

Jess


----------

